# Need all the travel tips I can get



## monty_the_python (Aug 8, 2009)

-


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey monthy, first of all - congratulations on having the courage to take a trip to the US. I know it´s scary to share a bathroom with people other than your family, but it´s definitely possible. If you´re gonna stay with your friends, they probably already know there´s something wrong with your bowels, you don´t have to go into details, maybe just say you have digestive problems and there are times when you need to spend more time in the bathroom ... actually, I think you´re gonna find out that if you live with someone for longer periods of time people become more comfortable and talk about bowel issues quite freely - one of my roommates told me last year just out of the blue - "If I don´t take a s***t regularly I feel full and bloated". Another example - in high school we went for a school trip and I shared an apartment with 8 of my classmates for 10 days - yeah, it means I shared a bathroom with 8 other girls. Well, it was definitely an interesting situation for me - but I remember one funny moment, when of my classmates left the bathroom with a winning smile on her face informing everyone that she "finally took a big s***t and feels great". Yeah, people share these kind of things and I´m pretty sure you´re gonna hear all different bowel stories from your roommates once you settle in. When it comes to plane flights - it´s a tough one, really ... the last time I took a plane ride I ended up with really bad bloating and sever pains to the point where I almost burst into tears in the airport. I´ve read somewhere that the pressure in the plains can cause bloating in some people and for me it´s definitely right. The only advice I can give you would be maybe taking a sleeping pill or something and try to fall asleep for as long as possible. Getting a seat somewhere around the bathroom is a good idea, too, it will put your mind at ease. Hope this helps a little and please let us know how you´re doing.


----------



## McGruber (Feb 18, 2009)

Imodium, Imodium, Imodium. If you have D bad, then you might try extra strength, which might back you up to the point its uncomfortable but at least you won't have to worry about going as much. For plane or bus rides, you might try dramamine to calm your nerves. Imodium will probably work - its worked for me for about a month in Central America, but its probably not something you'll want to take everyday (or maybe it is, I dont know). I think you'll be fine if you take a bunch of it with you. It will also help with the bloating and gas, as it stops motility essentially. For this trip anyway, you might try just throwing a bunch of stuff at it - like Imodium, probiotics, peppermint capsules, Gas-X, etc. Hope this helps, and have fun.


----------



## monty_the_python (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks so much evulienka (it's great to hear that someone out there managed the bathroom sharing thing) and McGruber!


----------

